# Your Favorite Pokemon?



## Alita (Apr 7, 2014)

This has probably been done before but too lazy to use search engine so whatever...

Pretty much what the title says. What are all of your favorite (and if you want least favorite) pokemon? And if you want also explain why you like(or dislike) each one(I won't because my list will be so huge.).

My favorite/most loved pokemon(In order):

1.Mewtwo/Mega Mewtwo X/Mega Mewtwo Y
2.Raichu
3.Gardevoir/Mega Gardevoir
4.Mew
5.Raikou
6.Misdreavus
7.Vaporeon
8.Mawile/Mega Mawile
9.Kyogre/Primal Kyogre
10.Golem
11.Zapdos
12.Articuno
13.Moltres
14.Dewgong
15.Snivy
16.Serperior
17.Lopunny/Mega Lopunny
18.Quagsire
19.Steelix/Mega Steelix
20.Octillery
21.Blissy
22.Delcatty
23.Swampert/Mega Swampert
24.Sceptile/Mega Sceptile
25.Plusle
26.Milotic
27.Salamence/Mega Salamence
28.Meowth
29.Persian
30.Arbok
31.Zekrom
32.Yveltal
33.Amaura
34.Aurorus
35.Umbreon
36.Espeon
37.Vivillon
38.Flabebe
39.Sylveon
39.5.Diancie/Mega Diancie
40.Jolteon
41.Charizard/Mega Charizard Y/Mega Charizard X
42.Charmeleon
43.Charmander
44.Venasaur/Mega Venasaur
45.Ivysaur
46.Bulbasaur
47.Blastoise/Mega Blastoise
48.Warturtle
49.Squirtle
50.Buneary
51.Braixen
52.Fennekin
53.Frillish
54.Cinccino
55.Haxorus
56.Pelipper
57.Swanna
58.Lugia
59.Chikorita
60.Bayleaf
61.Meganium
62.Gourgeist
63.Gorebyss
64.Kingdra
65.Kirlia
66.Toxicroak
67.Espurr
68.Typhlosion
69.Cyndaquil
70.Quilava

My Least Favorite Pokemon(Not in order):

Arceus, Shaymin, Tangrowth, Electrivire, Lickilicky, patrat, watchdog, bidoof, bibarel, gallade, rotom, darkrai, gothita, gothorita, gothitelle, darmanatan, darumaka, aipom, ambipom, dunsparce, luvdisc, monferno, piplup, prinplup, empoleon, kricketot, kricketune, purugly, carnivine, rhyperior, probopass, timburr, gurdurr, conkeldurr, trubbish, garbodor, vanilite(And it's 2 evolutions), foongus, amoongus, Elgyem, Beheeyem, stunfisk, cobalion, terrakion, thundurus, tornadus,  landorus, pachirisu, lucario, riolu, binacle(And it's evolution), Swirlix, Slurpuff, Spritzee, Aromatisse, diggersby, keldeo, heatran, azelf(And the rest of it's lame psychic trio), and regigigas.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 7, 2014)

Deoxys. It is like the best thing ever.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 7, 2014)

Electrode is my fav.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 7, 2014)

Yveltal ever since Gen VI announcement. Before it used to be Darkrai and Giratina.

From non-legends I'd have to say that Grovyle and Meganium are the bestest things ever 

Wigglytuff&Chatot are also my second favourite duo.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 7, 2014)

1. Tyranitar
2. Marshtomp
3. Murkrow
4. Wooper
5. Dragonite
6. Arcanine


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 7, 2014)

Weapon said:


> 1. Tyranitar
> 2. Marshtomp
> 3. Murkrow
> 4. Wooper
> ...



Where's Kabuto on that list


----------



## Light Warrior (Apr 7, 2014)

Gen I: Hitmonlee and Haunter
Gen II: Misdreavus
Gen III: Blaziken and Gardevoir
Gen IV: Lucario
Gen V: Joltik
Gen VI: Greninja, Mega Charizard, and Mega Blaziken


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 7, 2014)

(after that, Dragonite, Lugia, Grovyle, Empoleon, Samurott, and Delphox... off the top of my head)


----------



## Kanki (Apr 7, 2014)

Bulbasaur
Charmander
Squirtle
Charizard
Blastoise
Krabby
Sceptyle
Groevile
Feraligator
Scyther

Mainly those from the early series before the designs became robotic and....unrealistic. If that's the right phrase to use.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 7, 2014)

1. Durant
2. (Mega) Pinsir
3. Genesect
4. Scolipede
5. (Mega) Heracross
6. Parasect
7. Accelgor
8. Leavanny
9. Galvantula
10. Drapion
11. Shuckle
12. Escavalier
13. Clauncher
14. Crawdaunt
15. Mega Charizard X
16. Reuniclus
17. Mega Lucario
18. Hawlucha
19. Scrafty
20. Krookodile

That's as much as I can recall right now 

Also sometimes Genesect moves to number 1 but since he's legendary and I don't use him in competative play I prefer Durant or Pinsir to be my top ones.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 7, 2014)

I love everything about this magnificent creature


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 7, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> http://37.media.tumblr.com/637f5389a992875a9252b969e13fd0f3/tumblr_mruhy4APQC1s92rcqo1_500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Including the crotch fur? 

As for me...



Umbreon, Mewtwo, Suicune, Tyranitar, Luxray, Skarmory, Gen 1-4 Fire Starters, Salamence, Metagross, Beldum, Latios, Rayquaza, Gengar, Totodile line, Empoleon, Giratina, Dialga, Darkrai.

There are probably definitely more, but I'll stop there.


----------



## Island (Apr 7, 2014)

After that, Mudkip, Flygon, Alakazam, Arcanine, in no particular order.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 7, 2014)

Mewtwo, Espeon, Roserade, Dragonite, Jolteon, and Xerneas in no partiular order.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 9, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Mainly those from the early series before the designs became robotic and....unrealistic. If that's the right phrase to use.



Try bullshit. Unrealistic? Please tell me why you feel designs need to be based on real world standards AND that for whatever god awful reason you think the early Pokemon designs are more "realistic" than later ones. 

As for robotic, I'm going to assume you mean not creative, in which case another load of bullshit as more thought and time was placed in the designs of recent Pokemon than the majority of the first and second generation Pokemon.

I will now direct you to this image.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Bioness said:


> As for robotic, I'm going to assume you mean not creative



I think he means some pokemon look like robots, and he's not wrong.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2014)

Up until two months ago Articuno

Lord Helix 4ever


----------



## Light Warrior (Apr 10, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Try bullshit. Unrealistic? Please tell me why you feel designs need to be based on real world standards AND that for whatever god awful reason you think the early Pokemon designs are more "realistic" than later ones.
> 
> As for robotic, I'm going to assume you mean not creative, in which case another load of bullshit as more thought and time was placed in the designs of recent Pokemon than the majority of the first and second generation Pokemon.
> 
> I will now direct you to this image.



+reps for you, sir. 

Honestly, while I have some nostalgia for Gen I, let's face it: it's the worst, glitchiest, least balanced generation of the entire series. Back in those days, Grass/Poison, Rock/Ground, and Normal/Flying type combinations were way too common. With each new generation, we get more variety; it's not as if the old Pok?mon disappear entirely. This series gets better with each new generation, sometimes slightly and sometimes dramatically. Nothing pre-GBA is even worth playing anymore because we have superior remakes of the first two gens. Even the GBA games are a tad dated at this point, but they're still worth revisiting once in a while.

Oldfags suck in every fandom, but they're especially obnoxious in this fandom. Just because something happened in your childhood doesn't mean it's better than what we have now.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, it's not like "looking like Digimon" is a bad thing, although I personally don't see much resemblance myself.
Why is the word "Digimon" some kind of an insult to 'w0ahhardcorenostalgia Pokemon fanz' ?

These statements are long irrevelant for me already.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 10, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Try bullshit. Unrealistic? Please tell me why you feel designs need to be based on real world standards AND that for whatever god awful reason you think the early Pokemon designs are more "realistic" than later ones.
> 
> As for robotic, I'm going to assume you mean not creative, in which case another load of bullshit as more thought and time was placed in the designs of recent Pokemon than the majority of the first and second generation Pokemon.
> 
> I will now direct you to this image.



Ooooh, I touch a nerve? 

What I meant was the designs don't seem to.....flow. I don't really know how to say it, but in my own little world I could somewhat see the older gens as being 'real life'. 

The designs now seem to be much more rigid. Less animal-like. I know things like Voltorb never looked like an animal, but to me they just seemed natural. 

I think 'flow' is the best word for me to use. If you still don't get what I mean, then I can't really elaborate just because I don't know how else to say it. They don't look like they could be real.

Though perhaps it's just the nostalgia factor that influences my view.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 10, 2014)

Gardevoir, Ninetales, Froslass.

So classy. pek


----------



## Alita (Apr 10, 2014)

Light Warrior said:


> +reps for you, sir.
> 
> Honestly, while I have some nostalgia for Gen I, let's face it: it's the worst, glitchiest, least balanced generation of the entire series. Back in those days, Grass/Poison, Rock/Ground, and Normal/Flying type combinations were way too common. With each new generation, we get more variety; it's not as if the old Pok?mon disappear entirely. This series gets better with each new generation, sometimes slightly and sometimes dramatically. Nothing pre-GBA is even worth playing anymore because we have superior remakes of the first two gens. Even the GBA games are a tad dated at this point, but they're still worth revisiting once in a while.
> 
> Oldfags suck in every fandom, but they're especially obnoxious in this fandom. Just because something happened in your childhood doesn't mean it's better than what we have now.


First off let me say that I love not just the kanto generation of pokemon but also the Hoen, Johto, and Kalos gens as well. So I'm not an "oldfag" as you seem to believe people who like only that gen of pokemon are.

Secondly your reasoning behind the 1st gen being the worst is utterly laughable. Espically when later gens of pokemon had the same problems you believe kanto did.

In the kanto generation there were 9 pokemon that were grass/poison type, 6 pokemon that were normal/flying type, and like 6 rock/ground types. I don't get how having that number of type combinations in a generation is too common out of a total of 151 pokemon. None of those individual numbers account for even 7% of the total number of pokes that gen. The johto gen had more then 10 pokemon that were just normal type. Would you say that is too common as well and lacks variety? The kalos gen had 8 pokemon that were fairy type and more that were a combination of fairy and something else(And if your going to say fairies were introduced that gen which is why they did that let me remind you that dark and steel types were introduced during gen 2 and they wern't as many individually as fairy this gen.), the unova gen had at least 10 pokes that were just psychic type, at least 7 pokes that were fighting type, there were also a larger number of bug types and smaller number of water types than usual(Or at least it seemed.), the hoen gen had a large number of water types, etc.

And while there is at least some variety in type incorporated into each gen, more often than not most pokes have the same typing as those from kanto gen. Don't get me started on all the normal/flying types that appeared after gen 1, or all the bug/flying types, psychic types, etc.  The sinnoh gen basically just took previous generation pokemon and gave them evolutions. That doesn't speak much to variety or creativity. Not all pokes were like that but many were. 

And each series after kanto getting better is entirely subjective on your part. Many people including myself found the sinnoh gen to be of far less quality compared to the previous gens before it.

And glitches in older pokemon games coulden't really be helped because of the difference in technology used back then compared to today. Though I never had any problems with my older pokemon games save for pokemon gold.

If you don't like the kanto region then thats your shitty opinion, but at least give valid reasons for not liking it over bullshit which later gens were also guilty of. I can see you saying you didn't like it because psychic types were somewhat overpowered or because there were a lack of good ghost or bug type moves for example, but not that other crap.

I should also remind people that kanto was the first time they did pokemon, it's likely that they didn't do as much in regards to moves and typing because they wern't sure how people would recieve pokemon. They did more as people became more interested in the series with later gens in response to positive feedback.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 10, 2014)

Johto is best region/generation


----------



## Light Warrior (Apr 11, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> First off let me say that I love not just the kanto generation of pokemon but also the Hoen, Johto, and Kalos gens as well. So I'm not an "oldfag" as you seem to believe people who like only that gen of pokemon are.
> 
> Secondly your reasoning behind the 1st gen being the worst is utterly laughable. Espically when later gens of pokemon had the same problems you believe kanto did.
> 
> ...



Okay, first of all, chill the fuck out. I was referring to people who say "Gen I is the only good generation." If you are not such a person, then my previous message was not directed at you.

Second of all, I don't hate Kanto. I never said I hated Kanto. I said the Gen I games are the worst Pok?mon games. I love the Kanto region. I love what Red, Blue, Green, Yellow, etc. brought us. I was a huge fan from the beginning. I'm just not the type of person who waxes nostalgic and acts like Gen I was perfect in every way. Yes, technology has a lot to do with the flaws I pointed out in the Gen I games.

I'm referring to the games themselves, not the regions or the Pok?mon. With each new generation, the old Pok?mon don't necessarily disappear (although in many cases, they aren't available until you get the National Dex). If you look exclusively at Gen VI Pok?mon, then no, there isn't much variety. However, if you look at all the Pok?mon we have now, across all six generations, you'll see a variety of over 700 Pok?mon with different typesets and movesets. When you accept all the generations, you have more variety than if you just omit everything that came after Generation I.

Also, you may notice that I gave a special mention to the Gen III and IV remakes of the Gen I and II games (FireRed, LeafGreen, HeartGold, SoulSilver). Those games are awesome. They took great games from the past and made them better. As a result, the original versions of those games are, as far as I'm concerned, obsolete. Better versions of what are essentially the same games now exist.

Regarding typing, my criticism wasn't so much that Grass/Poison, Normal/Flying, and Rock/Ground were the only types to choose from in Generation I. My criticism is that it was rare to find a Grass type that wasn't also a Poison type or a Rock type that wasn't also a Ground type. (This is what led so many people in those days to think that Rock is immune to Electric; they were wrong. Even the anime and manga got it wrong many times.)

I can appreciate Generation I for being the revolutionary bunch of games that it was. However, in terms of gameplay mechanics (not necessarily new Pok?mon or regions), I still maintain that each generation was an improvement over the last. Your decision to twist my words out of context has done nothing to alter my "shitty" opinion.


----------



## Alita (Apr 11, 2014)

Light Warrior said:


> Okay, first of all, chill the fuck out. I was referring to people who say "Gen I is the only good generation." If you are not such a person, then my previous message was not directed at you.
> 
> Second of all, I don't hate Kanto. I never said I hated Kanto. I said the Gen I games are the worst Pok?mon games. I love the Kanto region. I love what Red, Blue, Green, Yellow, etc. brought us. I was a huge fan from the beginning. I'm just not the type of person who waxes nostalgic and acts like Gen I was perfect in every way. Yes, technology has a lot to do with the flaws I pointed out in the Gen I games.
> 
> ...


Oh, so you were just referring to gameplay mechanics? Didn't get that impression the first time I read your comment. Fair enough then. 

And I'm perfectly chill. Though it may not sound like it.


----------



## Light Warrior (Apr 11, 2014)

^Your impulsive negging says otherwise. But all right then. I suppose we're at an understanding.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 12, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> And each series after kanto getting better is entirely subjective on your part. Many people including myself found the sinnoh gen to be of far less quality compared to the previous gens before it.



More like nostalgia kids on the Internet, which is not an achievement of any kind.



Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum sold better than Gen III, Gen V and Gen VI games and at current point is probably tied with Gen II. Not to mention the Gen IV spinoffs and remakes that came along. It was a commercial success and nobody can deny it.

The Internet hate must come from the fact that there was no proper DS emulator by the time it was out, so pirates who played every gen through artifical means couldn't afford to get a DS and decided to remain by the old games. Who cares about opinion of people like that?

Sinnoh is personally my favourite Generation, with Kalos taking the second place.


----------



## lacey (Apr 12, 2014)

I have way too many favourites to list them, so I'll just give my overall favourites.

Including legendaries - Mew

Excluding legendaries - If I had to choose only one, Sylveon. Really tough call between that and Espeon for first place.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 13, 2014)

Lugia has to be my fav.


----------



## Rob (Apr 13, 2014)

I only came to this thread because one of my friends was viewing it. 

Haven't touched Pokemon in years, but my favorite from when I used to play consisted of, 
-Blaziken
-The big Metal-Spider (Metagross?) 
-The Regi-guys 
-Flygon
-Basically anyone badass in the 3rd Gen 

3rdGenMasterRace


----------



## Kanki (Apr 13, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> First off let me say that I love not just the kanto generation of pokemon but also the Hoen, Johto, and Kalos gens as well. So I'm not an "oldfag" as you seem to believe people who like only that gen of pokemon are.
> 
> Secondly your reasoning behind the 1st gen being the worst is utterly laughable. Espically when later gens of pokemon had the same problems you believe kanto did.
> 
> ...



It's weird, but in a way I think it's a bit better when there's a lot more 'normal' pokemon. In Kanto you only had Gastly/Haunter/Gengar and that made ghost pokemon seem rare and unique. You very rarely saw them which made them much more interesting. Once you have 20 different ghost pokemon it loses much of it's uniqueness. Some times less is more. 

Even the different types did used to seem more 'normal' - your Krabby's, Psyduck's, Butterfree's, Nidoking, Mankey, Pikachu and so on. I don't interact with many pokemon fans these days but I hope the simple, realistic pokemon haven't become less popular due to being simple and 'boring'. I love them. 

Give me a realistic yet simple design over a strange, robotic looking pokemon with an unrealistic body shape and colour patterns any day


----------



## skuka (Apr 17, 2014)

I love Bulbasaur because when I first played Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, that was the Pokemon I played as. But some of my other favourites are Gardevoir, Espeon, Articuno, Skarmony, and most the starter water types. My favourite legendary would be Uxie or Mewtwo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2014)

Absol toughed out a crit against Mega Gardenvoir before reading my mind and avoiding an attack and landing a crit to beat Diantha.

We're bros for life.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 17, 2014)

I guess this isn't a topic about our favorite pokemon anymore as much as it's a debate about nostalgia.

I've been with Pokemon since the start so you can take a crack guess at my favorite Pokemon,

So let me say it:

My most personal favorites are *Raichu* and *Azumarill*

My next favorites are not in order, but I love them all just the same:

Bulbasaur
Ivysaur
Venusaur
Charmander
Charmeleon	
Charizard
Caterpie
Metapod
Butterfree
Pidgey
Pidgeotto
Pidgeot
Spearow
Fearow
Pikachu
Sandshrew
Sandslash
Nidoqueen
Nidoking
Clefable
Ninetales
Wigglytuff
Oddish
Gloom
Vileplume
Meowth
Primeape
Growlithe
Arcanine
Poliwag
Poliwhirl
Poliwrath
Abra
Kadabra
Alakazam
Bellsprout
Victreebel
Tentacruel
Slowpoke
Slowbro
Magnemite
Magneton
Farfetch'd
Dewgong
Grimer
Muk
Gastly
Haunter
Gengar
Electrode
Cubone
Marowak
Hitmonlee
Hitmonchan
Weezing
Chansey
Kangaskhan
Horsea
Seadra
Seaking
Starmie
Mr. Mime
Scyther
Electabuzz
Magmar
Pinsir
Tauros
Magikarp
Gyarados
Lapras
Ditto
Eevee
Vaporeon
Jolteon
Flareon
Porygon
Omastar
Aerodactyl
Snorlax
Articuno
Zapdos
Moltres
Dragonite
Mewtwo
Mew
Cyndaquil
Quilava
Typhlosion
Feraligatr
Furret
Noctowl
Ariados
Crobat
Chinchou
Lanturn
Pichu
Togepi
Togetic
Xatu
Mareep
Flaaffy
Ampharos
Bellossom
Marill
Sudowoodo
Politoed
Hoppip
Skiploom
Jumpluff
Aipom
Wooper
Quagsire
Espeon
Umbreon
Wobbuffet
Girafarig
Forretress
Dunsparce
Steelix
Scizor
Shuckle
Heracross
Teddiursa
Ursaring
Corsola
Skarmory
Kingdra
Phanpy
Donphan
Porygon2
Smeargle
Tyrogue
Hitmontop
Elekid
Magby
Miltank
Blissey
Raikou
Entei
Suicune
Lugia
Ho-Oh
Celebi
Treecko
Grovyle
Sceptile
Torchic
Combusken
Marshtomp
Swampert
Mightyena
Zigzagoon
Linoone
Lombre
Ludicolo
Shiftry
Swellow
Wingull
Pelipper
Surskit
Breloom
Ninjask
Shedinja
Azurill
Sableye
Mawile
Lairon
Aggron
Medicham
Electrike
Manectric
Plusle
Minun
Volbeat
Illumise
Gulpin
Swalot
Camerupt
Grumpig
Spinda
Trapinch
Vibrava
Flygon
Cacturne
Swablu
Altaria
Cradily
Feebas
Milotic
Castform
Kecleon
Shuppet
Banette
Tropius
Chimecho
Absol
Wynaut
Snorunt
Sealeo
Relicanth
Salamence
Metagross
Regirock
Regice
Registeel
Latias
Latios
Kyogre
Groudon
Rayquaza
Jirachi
Turtwig
Grotle
Torterra
Infernape
Piplup
Empoleon
Starly
Staravia
Staraptor
Shinx
Luxio
Luxray
Budew
Roserade
Pachirisu
Buizel
Floatzel
Cherrim
Gastrodon
Ambipom
Drifloon
Drifblim
Mismagius
Honchkrow
Bronzor
Bronzong
Bonsly
Mime Jr.
Happiny
Chatot
Spiritomb
Munchlax
Riolu
Lucario
Hippowdon
Skorupi
Drapion
Croagunk
Toxicroak
Lumineon
Weavile
Magnezone
Lickilicky
Tangrowth
Electivire
Magmortar
Togekiss
Yanmega
Leafeon
Glaceon
Gliscor
Mamoswine
Porygon-Z
Gallade
Dusknoir
Froslass
Rotom
Dialga
Palkia
Heatran
Regigigas
Giratina
Manaphy
Shaymin
Victini
Serperior
Oshawott
Dewott
Watchog
Lillipup
Herdier
Stoutland
Pansage
Simisage
Pansear
Simisear
Panpour
Simipour
Munna
Musharna
Blitzle
Zebstrika
Roggenrola
Boldore
Gigalith
Woobat
Swoobat
Drilbur
Excadrill
Audino
Timburr
Conkeldurr
Swadloon
Leavanny
Venipede
Whirlipede
Scolipede
Cottonee
Whimsicott
Petilil
Lilligant
Sandile
Krokorok
Krookodile
Darumaka
Darmanitan
Scraggy
Scrafty
Sigilyph
Carracosta
Archeops
Reuniclus
Vanillite
Vanillish
Vanilluxe
Deerling
Sawsbuck
Emolga
Amoonguss
Frillish
Jellicent
Joltik
Galvantula
Ferroseed
Ferrothorn
Tynamo
Eelektrik
Eelektross
Elgyem
Beheeyem
Litwick
Lampent
Chandelure
Axew
Fraxure
Haxorus
Cryogonal
Accelgor
Stunfisk
Mienfoo
Mienshao
Druddigon
Golett
Golurk
Rufflet
Braviary
Deino
Zweilous
Hydreigon
Larvesta
Volcarona
Cobalion
Terrakion
Tornadus
Thundurus
Zekrom
Landorus
Kyurem
Chespin
Chesnaught
Froakie
Frogadier
Greninja
Diggersby
Fletchling
Fletchinder
Talonflame
Vivillon
Litleo
Pyroar
Flab?b?
Floette
Skiddo
Gogoat
Pancham
Pangoro
Espurr
Meowstic
Honedge
Doublade
Aegislash
Swirlix
Slurpuff
Barbaracle
Dragalge
Helioptile
Heliolisk
Tyrunt
Tyrantrum
Amaura
Aurorus
Sylveon
Hawlucha
Dedenne
Carbink
Goomy
Sliggoo
Goodra
Klefki
Trevenant
Pumpkaboo
Gourgeist
Bergmite
Avalugg
Noibat
Noivern



As you can tell, it's easier to find which ones I DON'T like.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2014)

Politoed or Poliwrath.


----------



## Wan (Apr 18, 2014)

My all-time favorite is probably Gardevoir.  I love the Psychic type, I love the color green (hence I always pick Grass as my starter), and I love Gardevoir's design in general.  I was thrilled that Gardevoir had the Fairy type added in Gen VI (no more uselessness against Dark!) and got a mega evolution.  I also like Gardevoir's alternate evolution, Gallade.  You can imagine my excitement when barely 1 hour into playing Pokemon X, I came across a shiny Ralts.  

Favorite Starters:
All Gen I Starters
Blaziken & Sceptile (don't care for Marshtomp)
All Gen VI starters.

Favorite Legendaries:
Mewtwo
Mew
Rayquaza
Xerneas

Other favorites:
Manetric
Alakazam
Raichu
Nidoking

In general, my favorite types are Grass, Psychic, and Electric.  Also, since I played mainly Gen I and Gen III games when I was younger, Pokemon from those gens tend to be my favorites.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 8, 2014)

0. Missingno.
1) Wobbuffet
2. Zygarde
3. Kyurem
4. Peliper
5. Vespiquen
6. Unown
(Eventually Hoopa)


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 30, 2014)

My all time favourite has to be *Charizard.*


----------



## Griever (Jul 13, 2014)

Mewtwo
Charizard 
Hypno 
Muk
Arbok
Lapras 
Snorlax
Ninetales

Those are my all time favorites, i'm still exploring the newer gens after a very long break.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 13, 2014)

Dragonair
Dragonite
Gengar
Eeveelutions (still haven't decided on whether I like Sylveon or not though)
Arcanine


----------



## mhasemore (Jul 16, 2014)

Gen I: Charizard, Dragonite
Gen II: Feraligatr (my first pokemon), Tyranitar, Scizor
Gen III: Swampert, Salamence, Kyogre (No. 1), Aggron (though not very useful then)
Gen IV: Empoleon, Garchomp, Lucario, Palkia, Dialga, Darkrai
Gen V: Haxorus, Volcarona
Gen VI: Greninja, Chesnaught, Noivern, Xerneas
Funny, I used to hate Fairy types, but Xerneas changed my mind.


----------



## TopazReshiram (Jul 17, 2014)

My username gives it away Reshiram is my all time favorite Pokemon. Along with Lugia and Dialga.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 17, 2014)

Favorite Pokemons, in order:
Haunter
Cloyster
Tyranitar/Empoleon
Yveltal


----------

